
Microsoft Bing team launches Covid-19 tracker - hughmandeville
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-bing-team-launches-covid-19-tracker/
======
verdverm
Doesn't bing mean virus in Chinese? IIRC from the original launch

